# eflow fine that has been paid



## jimjim972 (30 Nov 2008)

I received a fine in the post on friday for failure to pay eflow tag for journey that happened in september. Now I have only been twice over the m50 bridge and paid one and recieved notification on the other, I paid online and have checked payments that they went through. I kept copies of the email receipts but got rid of original requests. I notice one of the them which I think relates to the alleged date of offence has only one reference number. Before I ring to query has anyone come across problems / mistakes with acceptance of payments.


----------



## fluffy47 (30 Nov 2008)

Jim

I have just come off the phone from Eflow. Came back to the house this evening after being away for the weekend to find a fine of 86euro for two trips across the M50 on Nov 11th which I actually paid for online by laser 4 days later. When I finally got through to a person he found my payment and explained that it would go to disput level and that I should get a letter in a few days from them accepting that an error was made.

HTH


----------



## Slaphead (30 Nov 2008)

fluffy47 said:


> Jim
> 
> I have just come off the phone from Eflow. Came back to the house this evening after being away for the weekend to find a fine of 86euro for two trips across the M50 on Nov 11th which I actually paid for online by laser 4 days later. When I finally got through to a person he found my payment and explained that it would go to disput level and that I should get a letter in a few days from them accepting that an error was made.
> 
> HTH



I went through on the 26th of October, completely forgot to pay, got a letter then saying i hadnt paid but as it was new that i wouldnt get the extra fine.
Grand, i paid my €6 and then a week or two later i got a letter saying i never paid it and i owed them over €100, i rang them to complain and they said to just forget the letter and that i had paid. I asked them for this in writing and they said they'd post a receipt out but so far nothing.  I hope this is the end of it.


----------



## colm (30 Nov 2008)

These letters & fines are a discrace. Eflow are making 10000 mistakes a day.
My advice to anyone would be retain your reciept & let it go to court. Show the judge your reciept & he would have no option but to dismiss & award you all costs.
Maybe when eflow get hit with big bills they will get their act together.


----------



## paddi22 (30 Nov 2008)

I have only used the m50 toll four times since eflow began.. and i recieved two letters about two of the journeys. i had paid the fines on time and rang them to complain. They said my payment was on file and it was their mistake. I then received two other bills for 40 euros saying I was late paying. It's a shambles...


----------



## tosh100 (30 Nov 2008)

Exact same problem - been on the phone twice - hasnt been solved since. E mailed 10 dys ago and still no response


----------



## colm (30 Nov 2008)

Hope every is logging all calls to claim back the expense


----------



## jimjim972 (30 Nov 2008)

Ha its as I thought. I imagine it will take an age to sort though now where did I leave the letter....

PS - is there a regulator that I lodge a complaint with ?


----------



## Seagull (2 Dec 2008)

I have an account with eflow. When I got the statement, I noticed that on one day, it only showed my morning trip, and not the evening one. I got a letter a few days later to say I hadn't piad the toll. They've gone to the time and trouble of getting my name and address form the car reg, but didn't ever compare it to their database. Forget This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language and elbow confusion. This crowd are in a league of their own.


----------



## colm (2 Dec 2008)

We have 3 account tags in work. If the tag doesnt register for some reason they look at the reg , get the companys details & post out a bill. Enen though with these tags you are paying in advance remember.


----------



## Danmo (2 Dec 2008)

I just got a bill for a journey I never made - I was on the M1 on my usual route to work.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Dec 2008)

What about the guy with the tractor in Cork who got a bill from eflow?
The tractor had never left the county!


----------



## rsta (4 Dec 2008)

eflow are so unprofessional.  I have had tons of 4 page letters from them for our fleets of vans/cars in work.  All of the vehicles have already got tags, but eflow have continuously sent us bills for all the journeys, so a 4 page letter for each trip through the m50.  I could start off a small forest with all the paper I've got from them.  They are a nightmare to deal with aswell.  No one seems to know anything in the call centre.  
It is a very poor service they are providing, they should have prepared better for the removal of the toll barriers.


----------



## brodiebabe (4 Dec 2008)

Check the positioning of your tag, seemingly that is how problems can sometimes arise.....


----------



## rsta (5 Dec 2008)

All the tags come with clear instructions on how to install/stick on the tag. 

Even when the tags have fallen off they can still be read if you hold them up to the window.

The tags come with a plastic mirror effect baggy, so if you dont want the tag to be read its best to put it in the bag, as in some vehicles the tag can be picked up from a seat or the floor of the car, or even in a glove compartment apparently...!


----------



## gillarosa (5 Dec 2008)

Who are e-flow? 
I do understand that the Government on behalf of we taxpayers paid the previous Contractors off quite generously in order to bring in barrier free tolling in August. However as we are now stakeholders, how come we are paying up to 50% more for the priviledge of crossing the bridge and many people are being harrassed for incorrect charges by a Company who don't appear to have their act together.
And surely it should be cheaper to operate a toll free system rather than one that is operated by people why is it more expensive for the initial toll? I can understand there being a higher cost for unpaid fees as they have the expense of sending out letters, but not the initial fee paid electronically in shops or on-line.


----------



## Slaphead (8 Dec 2008)

Finally got confirmation today that the fine they sent me in late October for two allegedly unpaid journeys (i had paid, see earlier in thread) was wrong and i owe them nothing.


----------



## Macattack (8 Dec 2008)

apparently the owner of Eflow is a friend of Berties. Im not sure how true this is - newspapers! But i know its a joint venture of two french companies. Sanif and CF.


----------



## rocky888 (8 Dec 2008)

Hi i am facing a similar problem. I went through a month ago and paid online that evening. Now i am fined and have been given a rejected letter back about my issue. The thing is i have a statement from my credit card stating a paid this, then a week later they credit my account with the same amount. What should i do?

It is not fault their system is having problems when i submitted my credit card details. It took the payment.

I have read a few views stating that you can present this in court. This is ridiculous!


----------



## mcaul (8 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> These letters & fines are a discrace. Eflow are making 10000 mistakes a day.
> My advice to anyone would be retain your reciept & let it go to court. Show the judge your reciept & he would have no option but to dismiss & award you all costs.
> Maybe when eflow get hit with big bills they will get their act together.


 
I'd be very careful with this course of action. If you had proof of payment and did not write to / contact  eflow about it and let it go to court, a judge would see this as a waste of court time and award costs against you. - You could be talking region €1000 +

The absolute best option is to write to them & keep a copy of the letter.


----------



## rocky888 (9 Dec 2008)

Hi again,

I will correct my last post, they did not credit my account. I have contacted eflow but they keep maintaining it is in dispute; will not engage in conversation. All i ask the customer representative yesterday was a query in relation to a fine that i had paid. I just want to talk to someone to give them my proof of payment.

Is there a regulator out there that can deal with this?

They threat you like a criminal yet it is their poor service that has let everybody down.


----------



## harvey (10 Dec 2008)

My sister has a fleet car and the fleet company are so miffed at receiving fines that they are charging €25 for each fine not paid ! All fine and dandy until she got one and was charged €25 by her company eventhough she was able to prove to her employer that she never made the alleged journey because she was in England on business at the time !


----------



## harvey (20 Dec 2008)

I have heard of loads of people who wrongly got these fines in the post, either they were already paid or never made the trip. Have to say the m50  journey times have reduced very significantly..........until IKEA opens !


----------



## MacC (17 Apr 2009)

Eflow make this mistake all the time, I used the M50 on Feb 19th, paid bill on 20th and got a fine in the post today, I phoned them and told them I have the time and date for the payment but seeing as they are so incompetent and have mislaid/lost/misfiled my payment that I was not giving them the time or date of payment - their problem - not mine. 
I was on the phone for 15 minutes and told them that I am self employed and charge by the hour, I am sending them an invoice for my time in correcting their error, I charge €80.00 per hour and would charge them the minimum charge of €40.00. The invoice is going in by registered post today, I will go to the small claims court (€15.00 added on to my nivoice to them) to collect debt if they do not pay up, this should stir things up a bit.
If everybody that has proof of payment was willing to charge Eflow for the time spent correcting Eflows mistakes they would soon get their act together.


----------



## bonniecat (29 Apr 2009)

I sold a car to a garage last august. The garage states that it notified the change of ownership of vehicel to the Vehicle registration section of the Dept of Transport. However, apparently the change was not processed. Following an invoice from EFlow for use of toll road in January 2009 I contacted the garage again and after much correspondence was assured that the change of ownership was now in order and the Eflow invoice was withdrawn. However I have now been invoiced again by Eflow for a further use of the toll in April 2009. The Eflow agent told me that the car is still registered in my name. I am furious but uncertain how to deal with this. I have written to the Car Registration Secton of the Dept of Transport in Shannon enclosing a copy of the receipt from the garage when I sold the car and asking for confirmation that the car is no longer registered in my name but got no response. Just got another invoice from EFlow. 
would appreciate any advice on what to do.
thanks very much


----------

